# mouser furniture......Sweedish M38



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone know where i could get a synthetic stock for a sweedish mauser carbine? What about a scope rail / mount?

Iv been looking for a long time, and havnt turned anything up. Have you guys seen any?

Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not sure of the fit, but it sounds like a 91/30? If it has those #'s on it and not M44 or M38 I'm unsure? Look for model #'s?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

M38 Sweedish MAUSER. not the M38 mossin Nagant.

It a pain because eveory sight with "M38" is about the Mossin...

it wont take standard mauser furniture because it a LARGE ring mauser.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The standard mauser furniture is large ring...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry about that should have said "it wont fit because its a large ring mauser CARBINE."

but this is a carbine. the forgrip is shorter, as is the barrel. standard mauser furniture wont fit.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

You need to look under 96 Mauser or "small ring" Mauser. I have a choate stock on my 94 swed and a Richards microfit on my 96 which was mounted on my m38 for a while. Check Midway or Bodys they have stocks.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

You need to look under 96 Mauser or "small ring" Mauser. I have a choate stock on my 94 swed and a Richards microfit on my 96 which was mounted on my m38 for a while. Check Midway or Bodys they have stocks.


----------

